# My brother's deer



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

My kid brother is a very good hunter, but has never killed a big deer with a bow, that is, till this morning. Geeez, talk about one extreme to the other. 19 3/4 in. inside spread, main frame 10 ,with 2 countable stickers. And get this, it was on public land here in " East Texas".


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool, congratulations to your brother.

TH


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats, Nice One!


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Very Cool!!! Congrats to u and ur bro!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats to the hunter


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

awsome public land deer.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

There are some Big Ones back in there! Very nice Buck! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice buck! Great job


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, very nice Texas public land deer.


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice deer! It came close for a good shot thinking your brother was the Cowardly Lion from the Wizard of Oz. Nice tricky cammo.

Sorry for the hi-jack. I'm jealous!


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Hell of a nice deer. Now go slap the **** out of your brother for me. Just Kidding.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Awsome deer! Congrats to bro!!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Thats a great buck!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

wow, great deer. was that on the moore plantation?


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Big thicket national preserve.


----------

